# [S.F.D.W.] 20.07.07 Pizzaplauder !!!!



## Coffee (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Pizzaliebhaber,

es wird wieder Zeit für einen gemeinsamen Pizzaabend in der Vecchia.

Termin: Freitag 20.07.2007

Ort:      Vecchia Osteria (Rieter Ecke Rückertstr.)

Zeit:     19 Uhr


Bitte kurz bescheid geben hier im Thread, ich kümmer mich dann wieder um die Reservierung 


grüße coffee


----------



## Beerchen (11. Juli 2007)

*Bescheid*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (12. Juli 2007)

Leider nein, an dem Freitag bin ich gerade mit de Bike unterwegs von Oberstdorf nach Poschiavo.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß!!

Ciao


----------



## smerles (14. Juli 2007)

Ich fall wohl leider aus  Es sei den wir Pizzaplaudern in Wien... *g*


----------



## Riddick (15. Juli 2007)

Bin mit meinem Junior dabei.  

Riddick


----------



## Andrea67 (16. Juli 2007)

...auch Bescheid  

Andrea


----------



## thyrax (17. Juli 2007)

Wenn ichs schaffe komme ich auch mal wieder zum Pizzaplaudern. 

Ciao, Henning


----------



## SpongeBob (19. Juli 2007)

Das habt ihr mit Absicht gemacht, ne Woche später und ich wäre dabei gewesen. Das WE bin ich wieder in Nürnberg


----------



## Riddick (19. Juli 2007)

Muss meine Meldung zurückziehen, da ich 'nen schon länger ausgemachten Termin vergessen hatte.  

Riddick


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Juli 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Muss meine Meldung zurückziehen, da ich 'nen schon länger ausgemachten Termin vergessen hatte.
> 
> Riddick





Coffee schrieb:


> mit ausreden finden warst du schon immer ganz gut
> 
> 
> coffee


.


----------



## Coffee (21. Juli 2007)

@ sponge, ich finde es sehr schade das du mich hier zitierst. denn diese aussage von mir war in einem völlig anderen thread in einem ganz anderen zusammenhang in bezug auf DICH. mich hier jetzt gegenüber riddick dermaßen zu deformieren stösst mir schon etwas auf. vielelicht überlegst du einfach mal ein bisschen bevor du sowas postest. 

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

